# 9mm vs. 40



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Typed in 9mm vs 40, 9 ,40, and amazingly nothing came up. I'm sure this question has been asked before but I can't find it. So, I think I'm sold on the P239. Have only shot this particular gun in a 9mm. Guess my thoughts are if in a defensive situation, maybe I should go with the 40, but been shooting alot at the range and prefer the smoothness and cost of the 9mm. So I'm ready to buy but would just like to get some others inputs before I make the big purchase.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

It really is personal choice now. The ammo manufacturers are making very good 9mm SD rounds. This is why I decided to make my EDC 9mm. I am accurate with this round and have confidence in the gun, ammo and my markmanship.

Cost factor is really nice for the 9mm as you can buy FMJ for 8.97 per 50 at Walmart.

I do not believe you can make a wrong decision between the 9 or the .40

That is my .02 worth.

Once you buy it you must post pics!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, that was my gut feeling. Will post pics for sure, hell I'll round up the whole family for a group shot. Thanks again


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_FBI_Miami_shootout


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_FBI_Miami_shootout


Great article and, to me, points can be made both ways for and against the 9mm. I believe the advancements in the 9mm over the last 20 years since this incident can assist in overcoming many of its short comings. Will it compete with the 10mm/.40 on all fronts, no. However, a good shot with a 9mm is going to over come a miss or poor shot with a 10mm/.40.

I do believe it comes down to what you are comfortable, capable and confident in handling.

That is the great thing about different calibers.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Agreed . . . with all the new 9mm SD ammo available, the 9mm is no longer the runt of the litter. The caliber that you shoot the best and have the most confidence in should be your consideration for SD. The cost of ammo is a factor when you want to do a couple hundred rounds at the range.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I just shot a .40 glock 27 a the range, about the same size as the P239, and it was too much kick for me to enjoy shooting. Maybe I'm a wimp or something, but it took away any fun in shooting it. A .40 would probably be better for sd, but if you are going to use it at the range alot, you might want to consider a 9mm. You know all the benefits of the 9mm, so I won't list them. I have shot almost every caliber of hg with comfort, but this Glock my friend owns, I had to set down because it was too much pop for my comfort level. 
ty, bt


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

bwanatom said:


> I just shot a .40 glock 27 a the range, about the same size as the P239, and it was too much kick for me to enjoy shooting. Maybe I'm a wimp or something, but it took away any fun in shooting it. A .40 would probably be better for sd, but if you are going to use it at the range alot, you might want to consider a 9mm. You know all the benefits of the 9mm, so I won't list them. I have shot almost every caliber of hg with comfort, but this Glock my friend owns, I had to set down because it was too much pop for my comfort level.
> ty, bt


Same here, the recoil of the Glock 27 and 23 were just too snappy for me. My Sig 239 in 40 caliber is much more enjoyable.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Appreciate all the feedback, sounds like it was a post worth posting. Thanks


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

- After I sold all my guns and then realized that was faulty thinking, I went thru the same decision making. Should I buy a pistol or a revolver? What calliber? What size/make/model gun? And so forth.
- After trying out a lot of guns, and taking all things into consideration, I bought a Sig P-250 in 9mm. I love it. I've since bought a Kel-Tec PF-9 in 9mm (it doesn't come any other way), and also a Springfiend XD-45.
- I get my 9mm FMJ for practice from Natchez for about $7.99 a box of 50. I don't remember what the .45 FMJ was, but it was a lot higher than that.
- I'm glad I have my .45, but I love shooting my 9mm's.
- I don't think you can go wrong either way.
Hank



seatmaker said:


> So, I think I'm sold on the P239. Have only shot this particular gun in a 9mm. Guess my thoughts are if in a defensive situation, maybe I should go with the 40, but been shooting alot at the range and prefer the smoothness and cost of the 9mm.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i was undecided for a long time as to the caliber i would go for with my first handgun and i was fortunate that i had a buddy who has been into the sport for quite some time now...

and he was patient enough to let me try all of his handguns in different calibers ~~ and i finally chose the 9mm...:smt023

:smt033 the .45 was awesome, felt really great shooting and left me with the satisfaction of nice large holes in my targets (shot thru a kimber 1911 and an SW 1911)

:numbchuck: the .40 though not lacking in stopping power had too much punch and for me was harder to tame (Springfield Armory XD, Glock35, Sig) 

:smt1099 the 9mm (not only it being cheaper and more readily available) however was a nice compromise...it felt great, easily controllable and was faster to recover on for those 2nd and 3rd shots.. (Glock34, Beretta 92FS, HK USP)

And at the end of the day it will be ultimately what your comfort level will be (vis a vis costs of course) for a particular caliber...

Good Luck!:watching:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for me:
I would not get the .40 - just too high of pressure and a quicker snap than the 9mm or the .45acp
the 9 is fine


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Redwolf said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_FBI_Miami_shootout


22 years of development has significantly changed the 9mm round

12 hits... NONE of them to the head or spine, until the final few shots... 9mm, 40, or 45... A hit under the arm-pit is not a fight stopper in a trained, and determined adversary...

THE MORAL OF THIS STORY...

Don't bring a handgun to a rifle fight... 43 rounds of .223. And a bunch of dead/wounded agents. No matter WHAT the handgun is...

The 12-gauge was the evntual fight-stopper, with a 38 special coup-de-gras

Jeff


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shot placement trumps caliber in the "Great Debate". A .22 will kill just as well as an "88 Magnum" if you can put it where it needs to go. 40S&W is just the new kid in school, relatively speaking, and is getting all the attention. Use what you shoot best and don't "try to keep up with the Jones's".


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I originally planned on buying a 45. After shooting one & realizing that it wasn't as fun to shoot as I thought, I reconsidered. I ending up buying a 9mm for several reasons. I thought that a smoother shooting gun would allow me to be more accurate. I also considered the ammo cost, again thinking that I would shoot more often, making me more comfortable with my gun & more accurate. From everything I read, I am very comfortable with a 9 with SD ammo. I shoot fairly often and I am confident and accurate with my guns. That is all that matters to me.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Well after I was totally sold on a P239 9mm, I ended up with the P229 Elite .40. Influenced by Plentyofpaws walnut handle on his P239, then add the combination of the beaver tail and Night Sites, I had to have this gun. A real beauty with plenty of punch. Paid $879- new


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

sure is a beauty, lots or $$$, but if you like it, it's worth it. Let us know how much "pop" the recoil has.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It all has to come down to what you feel comfortable shooting. If a .40 kicks a little more than you like then getting a good first shit is not as easy and a follow up shot is not going to be any good at all.

As for me I like a 40. I have one in a poly frame (Browning Pro-40) and steel frame (Para Ord P16) and both are a blast to shoot. I shoot them both pretty well but I am used to shooting a 1911 in 45ACP so that might have a lot to so with it. I have a couple 9mm (Springer 1911 & Sig P226) and would be fine carrying either of them as well. The 9mm round in far from being under powered. So either make for a good carry weapon.


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

I went with a .40 sig 226st. The all stainless gun helps with recoil. Since you bought the .40 you can buy a 9mm barrel magazine and slide spring for around $250 and have a less expensive range gun that will shoot like a dream. The only .45 is a 1911 in my mind, everything else is junk. Nice gun, wish they offered it in california.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

A 9mm option sounds great. How do I go about that? Is that something I would purchase through a dealer or Sig direct? Would I have to re-register anything?


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

Bar sto barrels you can buy direct. Wolf slide springs. Mags I forgot the company that makes them for sig.. No you dont have to register.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the P229 DAK and it has the same deal.

You have to buy the .40S&W model but then you can put in a .357 Sig conversion barrel or go to BarSto and get their 9mm conversion drop in barrel so you have the best of all worlds - 1 gun - 3 calibers.

I asked BarSto if anything else had to be changed with the 9mm barrel and they said no - same spring and slide. You just have to buy 9mm magazines. The .40 magazines will do both .357 Sig and .40 S&W.

The P229 does have less recoil at .40 than my Glock 23 but I like both.
Pro's and cons with each.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Can't go wrong with P229 .9mm Bar-Sto semi-drop in barrels. I got one but had to do sand down an area near the back, near the feed ramp.

The barrel is accurate and very reliable - have never had any FTF or FTE issues.


----------

